# Metal scratch build



## beaupower32 (Mar 16, 2012)

Now this is good....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvTzGdo6Uus_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rUa-XZJjWA_ Bf-190 and Me-262


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2012)

Seen some of his before, though not this one. Incredible work.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2012)

I've followed this guy for a long time. Incredible work. I'd love to have access to his reference library.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2012)

Echo that Andy! 
Beautiful models, they look real in some shots!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 26, 2012)

Brilliant engineering.


----------



## proton45 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea I seen his work before...truly impressive, the perfect blend of art and engineering.


----------

